# Brakes



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Front brakes normally do most of the work. When you brake the weight of the car goes to the front, not to mention most of the weight is in the front. One of the reasons you have disks in front, which are better brakes.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Alot of it may also has to do with suspension, if you have alot of travel in the suspension it will tend to nosedive witch pitches the center of gravity forward. The Cruze is pretty good (at least the ECO) but depending on what you used to drive it could be that too


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

On average front brakes provide about 70% of the car's stopping force.


----------

